# New to Kayak Uuse some Advice



## capnjohn (Oct 3, 2010)

Getting bored on Lake Erie with the walleye. One more trip and freezer is full for me and my wife for the winter. Thinking of doing a kayak, just for fly rod, fun fishing over the summer and steel head in the fall. Never did kayak before so could use some realistic advice.

Here are the particulars....Weight 190...age 66... location Geneva......experience...all my life n the water currently hold 25 ton Masters License. Will use kayak at ...New Lyme Lake....Payne Creek pool on the Grand.....Upstream from Harpersield Dam on the Grand.......north coves on PYM....Jay Lake at WB....West end (10 mph zone) on WB. Shipping channel at Conneaut Creek. 

Was thinking of not spending a lot of money on first try so this one looks good to me. Opinions please, and many thanks 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sun-Dolph...et003&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

capnjohn said:


> Getting bored on Lake Erie with the walleye. One more trip and freezer is full for me and my wife for the winter. Thinking of doing a kayak, just for fly rod, fun fishing over the summer and steel head in the fall. Never did kayak before so could use some realistic advice.
> 
> Here are the particulars....Weight 190...age 66... location Geneva......experience...all my life n the water currently hold 25 ton Masters License. Will use kayak at ...New Lyme Lake....Payne Creek pool on the Grand.....Upstream from Harpersield Dam on the Grand.......north coves on PYM....Jay Lake at WB....West end (10 mph zone) on WB. Shipping channel at Conneaut Creek.
> 
> ...


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

I think one of the most important aspects to consider is how long you will typically be fishing at any one time. If it's just for a couple of hours or less, you can go with just about anything. On the other hand, if you want to fish 4 or more hours I would highly suggest looking at something a little more elite. The seat needs to be special, it means everything. 
Also, how elaborate do you think you'll accessorize your ride? Rod holders so you can troll? Depth/Fish finder? A cooler for the keepers? Not to sound like a snob, but I would look at something a little more upscale. Otherwise I don't believe you'll enjoy your choice.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Very crappy kayak in every respect.


----------



## capnjohn (Oct 3, 2010)

Probably only use the kayak for a couple of hours normal time. Might use it for 4 hrs some days. Was looking around tonight and found this one

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...6.4417969&categoryId=13020065&fg=Availability

Any opinions of this one? Also any suggestions of fairly good quality at low end price. Hate to spend a lot of money and find it's not cup of tea.

Thanks ..... John


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe try renting one and see if you like that style of fishing

But those are crappy yaks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Captjohn-

I would suggested bumping up into the $500 range, if you are able, and get an entry level sit on top fishing kayak such as the Field and Stream Eagle Talon or the Bass Pro Ascend series of fishing kayaks. You'll find that kayaks in this range will be heavier and slower, on average than some of the higher dollar kayaks but will give you plenty of storage space and overall good stability. You will get a good idea quickly of whether kayak fishing is for you. I bought an Ascend FS12T this spring with the intention of using it for duck hunting in the fall. I've since outfitted it with a fish finder, rod holders and storage crate. It's been fun to use but I will say it is heavy and a bear to paddle. Let me know if you have any questions, I'm new to kayak fishing but have learned a lot in the last few months.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

capnjohn said:


> Hate to spend a lot of money and find it's not cup of tea.


If you buy a kayak that gives you a wet butt and sore back, it definitely won't be your cup of tea.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> If you buy a kayak that gives you a wet butt and sore back, it definitely won't be your cup of tea.


That's the truth.

With that said though, I invested in one of the nicer yaks and I was still ready to call it quits. I would strongly suggest you try it out without buying first.

There are days I go out and just want to come home and sell the yak.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Given that you are wanting to use it for a couple hours at a time for fly fishing, you might want to consider a SUP (stand-up paddleboard). You can strap a cooler on it for a nice high and comfortable seat. You can stand to cast, and it has a nice open deck for stripping line. There are also some entries in that market which aren't all that pricey.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Look at used ones on Craigslist. You can find a decent yak at half price most likely. Other than a few scratches I'm sure you'll find something just fine


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

I would suggest something real stable for big open waters. I would not suggest the Ascend kayaks, or Malibu. I definitely would not suggest a sup for lake Erie either, as those are used more on calm flat water. If you buy a cheap one, you might regret it, and quit kayaking. I've been using my Malibu for almost two years, but so ready to upgrade! If paddling is too hard, I'd suggest a Hobie or Native. If paddling is not a big deal, I'd seriously look into an Ocean, Jackson, or Wilderness. I've been doing lots of surf launches and for big water this is what I'd suggest. If it's just going to be small lakes and ponds you can get away with cheaper, lower end kayaks or sups. Cheers!

https://instagram.com/p/r7w6f4S_qA/

https://instagram.com/p/vxNwhEy_rF/


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's the yak I got my eye on






Either the Kraken, or this one (Wilderness Thresher)






What I like about the Kraken is all the gear tracks, large transducer spot, the locked down box and bait tank, the lifted adjustable seat, the number of rod holders and the storage inside. 

On the thresher, I like the hatch on the front, the independent container for the fish finder, the foot powered rudder system, lots of gear tracks, the storage inside and nice seat.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What's the price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

GasFish26 said:


> What's the price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.austinkayak.com/search/t...k9x2CdGpmX-KZg_QL8ry2tqkaaTJ62xmeoRoCTAjw_wcB

http://www.wildcatcreekoutfitters.com/flyshop/2015-Jackson-Kraken.html



GasFish26 said:


> What's the price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.austinkayak.com/search/t...k9x2CdGpmX-KZg_QL8ry2tqkaaTJ62xmeoRoCTAjw_wcB


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

John 
If you want to try out my Lure 13.5 send me a PM.


----------



## capnjohn (Oct 3, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> John
> If you want to try out my Lure 13.5 send me a PM.



Thank you for the offer. Think I'll pass. Too many things going on and too little time.


----------



## capnjohn (Oct 3, 2010)

sgtsilbaugh said:


> I would suggest something real stable for big open waters. I would not suggest the Ascend kayaks, or Malibu. I definitely would not suggest a sup for lake Erie either, as those are used more on calm flat water. If you buy a cheap one, you might regret it, and quit kayaking. I've been using my Malibu for almost two years, but so ready to upgrade! If paddling is too hard, I'd suggest a Hobie or Native. If paddling is not a big deal, I'd seriously look into an Ocean, Jackson, or Wilderness. I've been doing lots of surf launches and for big water this is what I'd suggest. If it's just going to be small lakes and ponds you can get away with cheaper, lower end kayaks or sups. Cheers!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/r7w6f4S_qA/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/vxNwhEy_rF/



Thanks for the information and taking the time to reply. However I'll not be using a kayak on Lake Erie. Will bu mostly using it on New Lyme lake, bays and coves at PYM, and Grand River above Harpersield Dam and Conneaut creek


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

capnjohn said:


> Thanks for the information and taking the time to reply. However I'll not be using a kayak on Lake Erie. Will bu mostly using it on New Lyme lake, bays and coves at PYM, and Grand River above Harpersield Dam and Conneaut creek


In that case you can get away with that kayak on the calmer water. I'm just warning you that kayak fishing can and will become highly addictive, resulting in trading up to better kayaks in a short time span! Good luck in your decision, cheers!


----------

